# Rolltext



## vintersorg (10. März 2003)

hi, einfache frage, manche oder viele werden mich sicher belächeln, aber egal  also ich wollte fragen wie ich so einen ganz normalen "rolltext" mache der von unten nach oben geht, so ganz normal abspannmäßig

ps: mit premiere wenns geht


----------



## ponda (10. März 2003)

Ich glaub, soetwas wurde schon total oft hier im forum behandelt!
Bitte mal suchen benutzen...


----------



## vintersorg (10. März 2003)

jo, deswegen hab ich ja "ps: mit premiere" dazu geschrieben, weil das bis jetzt nur mit after effects behandelt wurde.


----------



## goela (10. März 2003)

Leider hast Du nicht dazugeschrieben, mit welcher Premiereversion Du arbeitest.

Rolltext mit Premiere 6.5 

Rolltext mit Premiere 6.0 (auf Seite 13 - Kapitel 5.3)


----------



## vintersorg (10. März 2003)

6.5 danke goela


----------



## ponda (11. März 2003)

Ok...Ok...


----------

